

Google and the Tor Project - ertug
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/03/google-and-tor-project.html

======
praptak
Last time I checked it was nearly impossible to use Google from Tor (most exit
nodes were marked as malware bots.) Has that changed?

~~~
RevRal
I found it easier to just use DDG.

With tor and google you also have to deal with the location of the exit node
you're using.

